# coolant temp needle flutters



## JoeVale (Jul 16, 2005)

Hi everyone! I have a 2001 Altima GLE. I noticed that the coolant temp needle is behaving strangely. When I first start out in the am it is fine. It starts to creep up as it should. It stops between the C and H like its supposed to. Then it starts to move down towards the C (and somtimes down to the peg) but only when I am accelerating. When I let off the gas it goes back towards the middle. When I idle it is around the middle. I suspect the sensor. Comments? Thanks!!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

do you know where the coolant temp sensor is located? its behind the intake manifold roughly above the power steering pump. find it, pull the connector off and clean it out and reinstall it. you may even have to figure out a way to tighten the connector. i have this problem with mine from time to time.


----------



## JoeVale (Jul 16, 2005)

Thank you very much! Will do.


----------

